# Which collection are you more excited about? BBR or HK?



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi you all!

Time for MAC chatter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which collection of early 2009 are you more excited about? Brunette Blonde Redhead or Hello Kitty? And why?

I am still not sure. I love the new MSFs, the lipglasses and the new brushes from BBR, but I guess I am more excited about Hello Kitty


----------



## banjobama (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR seems like a "cop out" collection! HK is going to at least have some cool packaging. The old man chained in the MAC HQ basement to think up new collections must have run out of ideas when he came up with BBR.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

I am almost equally excited about both collections.
HK because of the bright vibrant colors and BBR because of the MSFs and brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have to choose so.. BBR!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 9, 2008)

I LOVED the N collection--Nanogold and Neutral Pink are my faves of last year, bought backups, etc.

This year, we'll have BBR with even more shadow selection that looks dreamy (here's hoping the burgundy purple lustre e/s rocks!), plus glosses that I am actually excited for (red devil!) plus some MSFs? 

Its no contest for me. HK has nothing that appeals to me, and I will only buy something from that collection if a new paintpot or two come out with it. As of right now, I am not enticed in the least by landing strip looking e/s palette (4 shadows all in a line? skip!), nor any of the extra paraphernalia.

Whereas BBR has such a vast collection of e/s that I love or am excited to see in person (henna!!), a few lippies, most of the glosses, and a couple msfs, not to mention new brushes will be coming home with me. And that will cost me over $350 Cdn if I'm able to get most of what I want. Even more if I get all my heart desires!!

BBR ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 9, 2008)

HK! BBR just seems...boring. Blah.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 9, 2008)

I am excited for both. Im a hairdresser so the BBR calls to me, just so I can have those hair lingo termed makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a few of the shadows and msf stand out to me but on the other hand, HK just sounds so fun!!! And I really loved FAFI and all the paint pots and stuff, so I am hoping that HK has a variety of goodies to play with.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 9, 2008)

i never like these anniversary collections. fafi and barbie were both so blaahh. Hello kitty looks a little more exciting.
I'm all about bbr. There's at least 4 shadows i want. prob. 2-3 lipsticks and 2 lipglasses. I;m going to be all over those msfs.


----------



## pianohno (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR ! I was excited about HK ... until I saw the packaging - call my girly but I was totally hoping for pink ! Anyway, BBR's MSFs look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR! i love most of the colors and i can't wait for the MSFs. the HK packaging is cute, but that's about it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know.  Perhaps it is because I haven't seen all of the HK colours, but BBR looks sharp and has my vote.  I ogle erine's BBR swatches almost daily.  lol  My BBR list is like $354.

I will say that so far the HK collection disappointed me in the accessories, but ultimately it is the makeup that will sway me.  The Kitty Kouture line was a nice touch.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 9, 2008)

definately HK for the packaging especially the mystery powder package


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 9, 2008)

Im totally excited about Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so cute and fun, i cant wait for it to come out!!!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 9, 2008)

Definitely Definitely BBR!!!! Come on, NEW BRUSHES PEOPLE!!! and 3 NEW MSF'S!!! That alone has my vote...plus I am sure I will get some lippies and shadows once I can see them. I like the whole idea of Hello Kitty and have kinda fell into the hype of it, but again, I can't really say at this point what I'm going to be getting..its kinda something that I could love, once I see it in person...


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking forward to BBR.  The MSFs are what i am most excited for.  HK, i really dislike the packaging.  The HK doll is one creepy looking doll.  Sorry if i upset someone but it just does not look as cute as the stuff you get from Sanrio.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

While HK is cute, BBR has better...stuff... in it.


----------



## Isabel101 (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR! Can't wait for the MSF and brushes.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 9, 2008)

This is hard because you get the uber fun packaging with HK, BUT I'm a huge brush whore and I LOVE the swatches I've seen from BBR.  Sorry pretty kitty, I think BBR wins by a brush!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 9, 2008)

Definitely Hello Kitty. I don't even have a clue what's in BBR because I'm so caught up in HK lol


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 9, 2008)

HK seems tacky and gimmicky to me and but there are loads of things in BBR that jump out at me.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR. The colours so far in HK just don't appeal to me and I don't care about the extra stuff that isn't makeup in the HK collection.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

I am more excited for the colors of BBR but the packaging for Hello kitty couldnt be more perfect! I dont care what colors are in it! I will buy it!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 9, 2008)

I voted Hello Kitty! I think the colours and products being launched with BBR will be a far more useful addition to my collection but with Hello Kitty it's just the excitement factor that does it for me. I love how cute and edgy the packaging looks to be and the whole hype around it!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 9, 2008)

I voted for BBR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love all the colors and msf from that collection...I'm sure I'll pick up a few HK pieces, but for the most part my moolah is going to BBR.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR! Why?  It's the only collection so far since I have been into MAC that I would easily buy every single item from.  It's more versatile to me.  I know I would get plenty of wear out of the BBR before the HK.  I never owned or watched anything HK.  I don't like the packaging or anything from it.  What did it was the swatches.  That sealed the deal of NO HK


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR. I'm not excited about HK at all.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello Kitty for me, but I still can't wait for BBR, the MSF's look lovely and I love the look of some of the e/s swatches.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR for me for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I doubt I'll be buying anything at all from HK.


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2008)

BBR definately!


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

I am excited for Hello Kitty.  BBR looks so boring.  I will most likely still get something, but I am not excited about it at all.  Then again, I wasn't excited about Neo Sci-Fi either and that one turned out much better than I expected.


----------



## TDoll (Dec 9, 2008)

Woah! I figured the poll results would be the other way around!  I'm definitely more excited for HK. I'm really not excited about BBR at all...   Maybe I'll change my mind when the product photos come out.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll;1410843[B* 
_]Woah! I figured the poll results would be the other way around![/b]  I'm definitely more excited for HK. I'm really not excited about BBR at all...   Maybe I'll change my mind when the product photos come out._


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 9, 2008)

I voted HK, but now taking more notice of BBR, I'm starting to fall for that as well.
*runs to BBR thread*
MAC make it so hard for us.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

I was really torn between the two and ended up voting HK! There should be a "both" option as well for ppl who can never decided (i.e., me)


----------



## panther27 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well,I do want quite a few things from BBR,but I have to say that I am more looking forward to HK.Those will definately be my kind of colors,plus special packaging,you better believe it lol


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Dec 9, 2008)

It seriously took me like 10 minutes to decide.  I KNOW I'm buying the blonde msf from BBR, but I am extremely intrigued by the HK one.  So I chose HK, because the pallettes, I guess.

Pretty much tied though.  I rarely get to buy stuff anyway, being in high school in all.  Sucks being poor.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to see them both first... actually no I don't, cause then I'll want them.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm more excited for BBR unfortunately.
It's the MSFs that's why!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 10, 2008)

As it stands right now, the poll is as follows:

Brunette Blonde Redhead 45.79% 
Hello Kitty 54.21% 

In MAC-onomics that translates to 45.79% of your disposable* income going towards BBR and 54.21% going towards HK.

*Please note that the term "disposable" is a fluid amount to be adjusted to accomodate your purchasing needs.


----------



## joshari (Dec 10, 2008)

Having taken another look at BBR, I may pick up a few things.  Like Femme-Fi,  which I forgot to pick up from Neo Sci-Fi earlier in the year. Sometimes repromotes come in handy!

I still want the entire HK line though.  Happy Birthday to me indeed!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love bright colours and the colours came out with BBR are so natural...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Woah! I figured the poll results would be the other way around! I'm definitely more excited for HK. *I'm really not excited about BBR at all... Maybe I'll change my mind when the product photos come out.*_


----------



## Susanne (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Definitely Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love bright colours and the colours came out with BBR are so natural...

_


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 10, 2008)

BBR! im not a huge HK fan, but when i heard that MAC is collaborating with HK, i was so excited!! but... once i saw the promo picture, i was excited no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the packaging is so blahhh.. i was expecting pink and white! lol.. 
BBR on the other hand, has MSFs, and BRUSHES!!! and those lippies look sooo yumm!!


----------



## xoleaxo (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm excited about both.. but a lil more for hello kitty!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 11, 2008)

BBR. Maybe it was because my expectations were so high, but Hello Kitty just didn't look that special to me.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know why but i just can't stand Hello Kitty character, so i couldn't have it on my makeup packaging...


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S<p>





			
				Shoegal-fr[/B said:
			
		




 
I don't know why but i just can't stand Hello Kitty character, so i couldn't have it on my makeup packaging...

Click to expand...

*
*


			
				Shoegal-fr[/B said:
			
		


			you could depot, where there is a will, there is a way!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## sayah (Dec 11, 2008)

Definitely BBR! I need me some new neutral e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But HK also looks fun, I'm pretty sure I will be drooling at the counter when it comes out.


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is a tough call. i was supposed to be more excited about the HK collection but i dont know if BBR might have more to offer me. But i guess for now i must say HK. i was so excited before so ima stick to HK


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 11, 2008)

I vote for BBR. I want all of the brushes, 2 MSfs & 2 e/s. HK, i just want 2 e/s palette & 2 pigments.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm going for the HK collection next year. The BBR seems a bit boring.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 11, 2008)

At this stage, it's BBR for me.  The whole collection looks so very wearable, and ultimately for me, that is what it is all about.  I anticipate buying a lot from this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan to buy some from HK, but likely will not go hog wild.  Given that we still don't have details on the whole collection (it's been said that more is coming), the jury is still out for me.  I do know I will definitely not be buying the "pleather fetish kitty" doll.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may splurge for a piece from the Kitty Kouture collection. Not the dazzeglass, but perhaps the compact, if it is amazing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_......  I do know I will definitely not be buying the "pleather fetish kitty" doll.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....._

 





 Same here. 

We have new HK info today, so I predict HK will pull way ahead in this poll.  lol


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2008)

I already voted for Hello Kitty, but if I could I would vote for it now many more times!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love these bright and extraordinary collections!


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 11, 2008)

HK for sure!! BBR is pretty, but its certainly not one of those collections I'll be upset for months (years!) about missing.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 11, 2008)

after the new HK info..Im leaning more towards BBR, well a majority will be spent there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot deny the hairdresser in me things called peroxide,quick tease, blow dry....and HK looks cute, but I wont be getting a bunch from there.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

the 214 alone has me excited for BBR.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_the 214 alone has me excited for BBR._

 








I wanted to buy the similar one by NARS but now I will wait for this one!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

capmor how did you make that pic in your siggy?? I want one BAD.. the fonts and everything are friggin perfect.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you!
With photoshop. I am a pixel junkie.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

its friggin AWESOME.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think ive said "friggin" 18 times in this post.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

I am a sucker for MAC packaging so I thought this would be the perfect banner for my signature.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello Kitty a million times over!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 12, 2008)

Right now, I'm more interested in BBR than HK because I like the colours. (More new shades, fewer repromotes, and the repromotes aren't permanent shades!) Unless I can find more info about the lipcolours in HK, BBR still holds my interest.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 12, 2008)

HK ! Thats sooo cuteee


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 12, 2008)

I was excited about the HK collection. But, after I saw the colors i was like grrrrrrr. If they made the colors like the Barbie or Playboy collection, I would be on board.

I Voted for the BBR.
The Edna Dame collection actually have beautiful colors, i'm excited to add this to my collection


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I already voted for Hello Kitty, but if I could I would vote for it now many more times!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love these bright and extraordinary collections!_


----------



## drea522 (Dec 13, 2008)

The HK packaging is just too cute to resist!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drea522* 

 
_The HK packaging is just too cute to resist!_


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, the packaging is so cute!! I can't resist it and it's a must have and everyone better save all your money for this collection if you are planning on spending more than 500 dollars.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to say as cute as some of the HK stuff is, alot of it does look kind of cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the BBR collection has SO MUCH that i want -- whereas with HK i will prob get a few things just for the packaging.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 16, 2008)

It's Hello Kitty for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Initially I like BBR a lot but slowly by elimination, I have less and less products that I want. I excited for the blonde MSF and Red Devil.

As for HK, I'm excited about the packaging! I'm crazy over the blush and BP!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 16, 2008)

to be honest, I'm yawning for both.


----------



## beezyfree (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm MORE excited about the HELLO KITTY collection, because HELLO KITTY has been around for ages and its FINALLY coming up! and its finna be around for a longer time! its waaaay more exciting


----------



## mabeth (Dec 18, 2008)

The BBR collection is growing on me after I saw some of the swatches & product photos. Especially those MSFs, so pretty! BBR seems like a collection that I would get a lot of use from. 

I was super excited for HK, but I can't say too much until I see all of the products


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

i like hello kitty much,so i cant wait a hello kitty collection


----------



## Mrs.Mara (Dec 20, 2008)

the hello kitty collection is definitely my favourite one


----------



## summerskin (Dec 20, 2008)

BBR. I expected more from HK, I don't like the packaging and the colours.


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd have to go with BBR, totally underwhelmed by HK! Only like the glitter liners, but maybe that will change when i see them irl


----------



## jenny215 (Dec 21, 2008)

I grew up with HK so i'm used to the pink/white packaging and till this day I have no black/pink HK products.  Maybe I just need to see and touch it and then I can decide.  hee-hee


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 22, 2008)

I have never been a fan of hello kitty.. 
(don't bite my head off now its my opinion!!)

I really like what i see with brunette blonde redhead.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 22, 2008)

i think im super excited about the BBR, but i'll still get the the hello kitty collection aswell!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 22, 2008)

BBR I think maybe b/c it looks like more everyday colors. But I canot wait to HK comes out also.


----------



## Fieeh (Dec 23, 2008)

Hk Love! :d:d:d


----------



## creoloeprincess (Dec 25, 2008)

i think mac fell off with bbr its no new packaging, msfs are just glittery mineral veil and the colors are nothing new HK by far is the better collection its so big you are bound to find something to love


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 25, 2008)

even if i love hello kitty i'm just not really loving that collection, and i have my eye on about 95% of bbr. so, i'm super excited for bbr, not so much for hk.


----------



## fingie (Dec 25, 2008)

BBR--the only thing that I'm looking forward to in the HK collection is the pigments/glitters.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 25, 2008)

This is me changing my mind. its definately BBR for me and maybe one or two things from HK


----------



## Cocopuff (Dec 25, 2008)

BBR!!!!!  My HK list got smacked down smaller after all the pictures came out for BBR!  This 'brown girl' can get everyday looks from this in my corporate world.  I will buy from the HK collection though.  I will keep the collection to the wearable color story and not the extras that they put with it.  I did not get suckered in for the Barbie or the Fafi Dolls.  I am not spending my  $ on something just to look cute on my vanity. I will just get the postcard.  My money is going to products and the majority of the BBR will be mine.  So I will wait and see what the rest of HK brings!


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 25, 2008)

BBR! it was HK until i saw the fugly packaging


----------



## MAC*kitty (Dec 26, 2008)

BBR all the way!  I want the entire Redhead collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hello Kitty doesn't do a thing for me.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 26, 2008)

BBR is realisticly more earable for me, I know Ill get the most use out of it. But the HK packaging is so cute, Im going to have to limit myself to two or three items.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

I love the bright colors from HK, but I really hope the packaging won't be as bad and cheap like the one from Fafi!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2008)

Now that i know what is coming out with each cllection, i am 100% behind BBR! I can pick what ever eyeshadow, msf, lipstick or lipglass i want, but when it comes to HK, the items i'll be picking are limited. I will only pick up a lipstick, gloss and blusher and mostly because of its packaging.


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 23, 2009)

BBR-the brushes and the Blonde MSF look very very good. Maybe I'll buy some shadows too...and a lipgloss. I don't know.
HK is not so interesting. I look for the Pigments and some lipsticks. That was it.


----------



## jenixxx (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm so excited for Hello Kitty I can't hardly wait!
I keep googling everyday to try and find more pictures so I can get my list all ready to go!


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Kitty!
So CUTE!

But BBR also seems quite nice.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello kitty all the way! I only checked out the BBR stuff once last time I was at the counter and wasn't interested in anything because a. I dont have the money for stuff other than the hk collection and b. the colors honestly didnt really excite me or anything. I am however kicking myself in the ass though for missing out on the Icescape lipglass (I think thats its name) from the Chill collection though. By the time I got to the counter, they only had a pair of the falsies and a bunch of the black eyeshadow.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 3, 2009)

DEFINITELY Hello Kitty!! I'm an HK fanatic and I've been saying for years MAC and Sanrio should team up. I'm a little disappointed with the colors and the packaging, but I will still buy.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

BBR is a great collection, but HK rocks!!


----------

